# Puppies Play Room



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I hope I'm doing this right. I took a video of Phoebe's puppies (Brandy's brothers and sister) yesterday as they played in their room. It is on You-Tube at:


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

OMG! they are the cutest! I wish I could take them all home


----------



## rachljo22 (Jul 11, 2010)

Awwww They are adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They're so adorable. Love to watch puppies playing. Yesterday I let my two lose on the front lawn (which I haven't done in a long time) and they had a blast, just like the puppies.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What cute little fluffy butts! Is Turbo the mostly black one? He looks like a fun pup!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

OMG Jacqui! They are so adorable.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

nothing more entertaining then watching puppies play! How cute!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That was SO entertaining and I'm LOL here!! That mostly black little guy likes to be boss, huh? Man, I'd get nothing done if I had a basket full of puppies like that here!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Don't let Missy see this...oh I am missy! Cute!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

They're so cute! Love the puppy antics.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love those fluffy little butts!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy said:


> Don't let Missy see this...oh I am missy! Cute!


ound:ound:


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Very quiet here today. As of this past weekend everyone has gone to their forever families. 

Except for Max who is staying. She is doing her darnedest to entertain herself as puppies will do...that is, whenever I resist the temptation not to play with her. 

Yes Turbo is the almost all black one and he's living close by so I will get to see him from time to time.


----------

